

Great books for learning modern web application architectures? - mippie_moe

I'm learning about modern design patterns for web applications. I'd love to have a RESTful API and render it with JS. Any recommendations?<p>EDIT: I'd love to hear about any resources, not just books - online tutorials, open source projects, etc. would be great.
======
jakejake
If you want an example app that is a RESTful API with JS front end, please
excuse me pimping my own project: <http://phreeze.com/> (the REST server is in
PHP)

Here's a language-neutral book that goes into RESTful services:
[http://www.amazon.com/RESTful-Web-Services-Cookbook-
Scalabil...](http://www.amazon.com/RESTful-Web-Services-Cookbook-
Scalability/dp/0596801688/)

------
jfaucett
github.com. This should be your number one resource. Clone a Repo, read its
source, break it, understand it, rebuild it, extend it, and then you know how
it works. just type in RESTful in the search box i'd be willing to bet 100
bucks theres already a JS repo...

------
brandoncordell
Martin Fowler's Patterns of Enterprise Application Architecture was a great
read. It goes into a ton of patterns and theory. It's worth a read, even
though it's branded for the enterprise.

